# Cds you just ordered and can't wait to rant about?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay this trend is about cd your expecting and cannot wait to share

I have an Heinrich Finck, an antoine brumel cd whit some thomas Crecquillon on it woaw!!!
than i have a Manuel Cardoso cd on naxos , and i gave up on the Pierre de manchicourt cd on brabant ensemble it most be very sold out( i can live whit this).

That about it folks :tiphat:


----------

